
Ask HN: Why are there so many companies making TODO lists? - franciscop
It seems like there are a lot of TODO or notes companies* (along time) in HN&#x27;s front page and that they are constantly on the news; how can this overly saturated market be so popular? Is it because of the simplicity of the product to do&#x2F;launch?<p>One would expect there to be 1-2 leading companies and the rest not to offer a differentiating advantage strong enough to warrant their existence.<p>Note: this is a serious question, I&#x27;m not complaining at all nor suffering TODO fatigue.<p>* with this I literally mean companies whose main product is a TODO list or a Notes app&#x2F;web.
======
yitchelle
On the surface, it looks simple enough the execute (it just a list, right?). I
think that's why everyone is giving it a go.

But once you get into it, it is a bottomless rabbit hole..extremely difficult
to get right for everyone.

------
Bino
I guess, it's a simple as everyone gets a share... people create news lists
all the time and use the first one found on google. Awesome ad-words potential
both in and out.

